# Roland GX-24 jagged edges/skips only in certain areas - see pic - HELP!



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All,

Problem: jagged cuts and skips

I did not find a similar problem I'm having cutting on my GX-24 on this forum, so here goes my plead for HELP 

I have replaced:

blade, , blade holder & teflon strip

I have tried cutting sign vinyl, heat transfer vinyl and opaque heat transfer paper and it has given me this same problem. SEE PIC

It doesn't matter if it's an angle cut or a curved cut, it seems to occur on certain areas with the same consistency.

Any advice or tips are greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

Make sure the offset is set to the correct setting per the material used.

Steve
Play It Again Sports San Jose CA


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

if you want to email me the file I will look at it and try to cut it on mine. jwalk2515[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com
Also, what are your settings?


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi romeo,

i get the same thing but i have just been dealing with it letting it slide.
i sometimes straigthen out short paths with scissors.

i will be keeping my eye out on your thread for sure. good luck romeo.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Check your cutting strip and blade holder.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

cheapboxers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Problem: jagged cuts and skips
> 
> ...


The first thing I would check (based on what you have already done) is your art files. It could be as simple as that.

Also, as mentioned you should check your offset as well. You will notice rounded or flared corners instead of sharp corners if your offset is set wrong.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> The first thing I would check (based on what you have already done) is your art files. It could be as simple as that.
> 
> Also, as mentioned you should check your offset as well. You will notice rounded or flared corners instead of sharp corners if your offset is set wrong.


And what would one be looking for in the art?

How about offset?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

it looks like it is the same 45deg angle that is not cutting. have you tried cutting a diamond shape ? do you know if it does that when the vinyl is pushed or pulled on the rollers ? let us know how you make out.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

I have tried adjusting the offset, factory default is .25mm. Can someone tell me what increasing or decreasing offset will do?

I tried cutting the same artwork on a smaller scale and the jagged edges has shifted elsewhere!

This is getting frustrating, specially with a highly regarded cutter!


----------



## lindyts (Feb 26, 2008)

DITTO....offset is wrong and or too much cutting pressure


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is a link [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne71aXXp4BY[/media] that talks about the offset setting. The setting is determined by the material each vendor will spec the speed, offset and blade thickness per material type

Steve 
Play It Again Sports San Jose CA


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

logon511girl said:


> And what would one be looking for in the art?
> 
> How about offset?


You could have too many nodes in your art causing the blade to jump when cutting. Editing and removing nodes improves this.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What cutting speed are you using? Have you tried slowing it down? I think I use 7 cps on my Roland. It's capable of going faster but I think it cuts more consistantly at a slower speed.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Just contact Roland and explain whats going on. I can tell you they have seen it all.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If you want to send the file to me, please email it to [email protected].

I will take a look at it and see if there is any reason that it would cut like that.

Your offset of .250 is correct for most films and vinyls. 

How far do you have your blade exposed? It should be no futher out then the thickness of a credit card.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It isnt the art and its only cutting jaggies in one direction on diagonals. I had the same issues on my camm 1. My settings were never changed from one material to the next. If you never changed your settings and its set up properly its going to be the strip, the blade holder, the blade in combination with pressure and the blades extension or a combination of all.


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

I have nice and clean cutlines and have the same problem with my gx, it happens not only in diagonal lines but in curves as well in different places.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

I just sent the file to Nick. I checked the nodes on the file and they seem to be very minimal.

The problem is not just with one artwork, I seem to be getting sporadic jagged edges as well as skips.....specially on weed borders! Anyone have the same issues on weed border cuts??

I have tried everything:

new blade, blade holder, cutting strip

i've slowed down cutting speed as well as adjusting offsets.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It sounds like a machine problem. Nothing your doing. Either their internal software or hardware. You need to cal Roland and they will prob. put you through some tests cuts like a circle square, triangle and the like. I can tell you, it's not the bum on the machine but the machine on the bum.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I cut the artwork on my GX-24 and experience no similar issues. Upon speaking with cheapboxers, it was mentioned that the blades were purchased from US Cutter and also is using a Chinese blade holder. I am suspecting that may be the issue. If not it may be mechanical and I would recommend that Roland be contacted. Just an FYI of our conversation to inform everyone reading!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You are prob. right nick. I hated to pay over 100 bucks for the red top holder for my 5000-60 but didn't want to take a shortcut. I also bought my 60 degree blade from Clean Cut. Cutting rhinestone templates without a problem. It goes back to the ole saying..."you get what you pay for".


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I never had the problem until buying replacement blades. I like the old oem roland 45 degree blades that were fat all the way to the tip. The new blades have a smaller diameter down near the blade tip. Interesting as I just purchased a new 45 and a 60 and the 60 is fat all the way to the tip. The bearing in the blade holder can also get dirty or have a bit of corrosion.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Keep in mind just because the blade is new doesn't mean there couldn't be something wrong with it! It could be just a bad blade. If you draw just a simple circle, square and a 90 degree rotated square (diamond) and send them to the cutter what happens? You stated you changed the blade, holder and cutting strip, have you tried to cut more than one type of material. Also is you lock handle loose when the material is locked in place?


----------



## protech cnc (Nov 13, 2010)

the Roland uses s swivel blade...it seems like it just not rotating in the direction of the cut.

first thing....use only recommended genuine Roland parts and blades...you do get what you pay for.

another thing to try is to put a drop of machine oil in the holder the blade sits in...this will help it swivel.

silicon can also build up on the surface of what you are cutting causing the blade to skip....wipe it down with a cleaner to remove any residue.

make sure the blade is only cutting the first layer....you should not be seeing any cut marks in the backing.

hope this helps


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been having the same problem as the original post

I have also replaced my cutting strip and new blades

they are not roland blades and dont seem to last as long as ones I have bought before but today I really sat down to see if I could fix my cuts

I googled cutting speeds for siser easyweed and oracal 651 as those are the 2 products I use

I have been slowing down the cutter trying to get better cuts but I tried the opposite from what I read online and with success today - not one jagged cut I turned the cut pressure down to 70 and the speed up to 50

I have ordered some roland blades to see if they made a difference but I think the answer is in the cut down-force and speed -

it was a pain to get it working but I too was about to pull my hair out

I did also take apart my blade holder and look for any pieces of small vinyl stuck in the holder


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Keep an eye on too much static building up in the material this time of year and causing it to stick to the cutter. This can cause all kinds of problems. Using a dryer sheet on the material or wiping down the cutter will help. Also the smaller the detail the slower you should cut, give the blade time to cut through the material. 
CW


----------



## sfossy (Nov 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell mr how do i import this plotter to India? please mail me at souravestar[at]yahoo.co.in


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

HELLO ALL
Can anyone tell me what blade size and angle comes with the roland gx 24
THANK YOU


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

FAT DADDY said:


> HELLO ALL
> Can anyone tell me what blade size and angle comes with the roland gx 24
> THANK YOU


I believe the 45 degree blade is what originally comes with the cutter. I usually call Imprintables and ask for the GX 24 blades in a 45 and 50 degree. They have a standard one and a stronger carbide one which I believe will last longer. I typiclaly just order the standard ones though. The 45 is what we use 95% of the time.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

FAT DADDY said:


> HELLO ALL
> Can anyone tell me what blade size and angle comes with the roland gx 24
> THANK YOU


The Roland is shipped with a standard 45 degree blade. 
CW


----------

